# Crooked Run Campground, Prince Gallitzin State Park, PA



## kiteri

This is a PA State Park campground, so there are no individual water/sewer hookups. There are 399 sites and only a third of them have electricity. (76 are 30-amp and 58 are 50-amp) There are two pull through sites. Super secret insider information says they are putting 5 camping cottages up this spring that will be available for rental this season. (These cottages have been on the map for a while, but there was never a completion date available… but it is happening this year!)

Here is a link to the map. http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/parks/princegallitzin/princegallitzin_camp.pdf

The campground is laid out with loops named after trees. Beech loop, Maple loop, etc. Each loop has a shower house in the center of the loop. The shower houses are clean and well maintained. (I should know having spent a summer while in college as the girl who had to clean them all!!!!)

The campground is on something like a peninsula that has it surrounded by the lake on three sides. There is a swimming beach and a boat launch and mooring area with boat rentals. 

They have a little tyke’s bike area, which is a dirt loop at the very end of the campground road on the tip of the peninsula. This works nicely for radio controlled vehicles too, as long as you observe the very outside of the loop and don’t get in the way of the bikers.

There are hiking and biking trails galore. There is a big water tower within hiking distance that you can climb and get breath-taking photos. The park rangers and employees schedule educational seminars about nature and all its inhabitants pretty regularly. 

The electric sites sell out fast, and because you can reserve them online up to 11 months prior to your anticipated arrival, I wouldn’t recommend showing up on Memorial Day weekend without a reservation and expect to plug anything in. 

As a tent camper... I give this a 10 out of 10!!!


----------



## grace

The link shows the new camping sites there. These are huge in number but nicely named. I love the Aspen and wood names they did. Have you camped with that many people before? Even my neighborhood isn't that big. It's pretty close, because people keep building houses. It's sounds like you have everything you need with the hook ups too. Something that's brand new in camping must be desirable.:way-to-go:


----------



## kiteri

I have been there on weekends where it was completely full (cleaning the bathrooms!). And it isn't really that bad. Each bath houses has several toilet stalls and several shower stalls... it isn't like everyone on one loop is fighting over one toilet and one shower.

There is a gate at the entrance that is manned by a park ranger until at least 10:00 p.m. and they only allow one car per site with a large second car lot close by. This cuts down the traffic, and keeps out people who are not camping there.

I will admit that I prefer the loops that only have one ring of sites around the bath house instead of two loops. (My personal favorite is Cherry because it is spacious and quiet) They feel a little less crowded than the loops with an internal ring of sites close to the bath house, but I can't say I would be all that dissappointed to stay in a loop so close to the bathroom with little ones now.


----------



## grace

Well it sounds like our weekend work is exactly the same. I wash the bathrooms too, around here. Some of those sites are busier, and some aren't. I prefer the quiet ones myself. My mind is already busy. So when I see tranquility in front of me I just stop and don't go anywhere. For me tranquility is a nice quiet lake, and trees blowing wind through the branches.


----------



## kiteri

I don't clean the bathrooms anymore. Those state jobs are reserved for college students. I think it is smart. College students get to fluff their resume with a "civil service" job... and the state knows that they have a renewal source of candidates with free summers to do the work.

You would love the sites at Crooked Run... since it is on a peninsula, the lake breeze is always blowing through the trees, but you are sheilded from the wind... and it is so beautiful!!!


----------

